# Trankada - The Joint Locking Techniques Of Modern Arnis



## Dan Anderson (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi All,

My newest book, *Trankada - The Joint Locking Techniques & Tapi-Tapi Of Modern Arnis* is finished.  It will be up on the website for general sale this coming Sunday, the 13th.  The download version will be immediately available. The hard copy version should be in my hands in roughly three weeks.  All people who have bought my books online have a 5 day early access to buying them.  Here is a quote from one person who bought the download:


> Dan,
> 
> Just got Trankada.  You did a great job on this one.  Just wanted to note that one of my instructors stresses the 45 degree angle constantly as one of his foundations.  In fact, I can't think of a lock or throw that is not done on a 45 degree angle.  Also:  alot of the tie ups in the Tapi Tapi section look familiar because he does variations of these empty handed.  He calls them "cinches" (as in "cinch knot") as the arms are often intertwined quite painfully and trapped against his body.  Weight and leverage do the rest against the wrists and elbows.



This book is 187 pages, has over 1,450 photos and is the companion volume to *Mano y Mano - The Weaponless Fighting Applications Of Modern Arnis*.  All for now.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 8, 2004)

Dan's Books are pretty good. I have all of his Modern Arnis one, except this on of course.  He keeps putting out more, which makes me just get more 

Good Luck Dan.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 13, 2004)

Hi All,

The book is now posted up on my website.  Go to
http://www.danandersonkarate.com/store/arnis_bk4.html
for details.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## dohap (Jun 13, 2004)

when ordering with credit card I cannot find my country (Poland). Why?


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 14, 2004)

Dohap,

Don't worry about that.  Ensure you write and let me know what your address is and I'll get you the book.  There is an international orders section at the bottom of the online store page and just add an extra $5 for the shipping and all will be fine.  If you wish, you can email me directly at dannyleeanderson@hotmail.com and title it "book order" and I'll know it's you.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 27, 2004)

Please refer to this link for discussions on *Trankada - The Joint Locking Techniques Of Modern Arnis*:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14865

To read and post reviews on the book, please follow this link:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15321

Best regards,

Palusut
MT Moderator


----------

